# VZW Gnex Low Ram



## Erbeck.M (Dec 28, 2011)

Over the past few months I have noticed an immense slow down in my galaxy nexus' performance and I have seen that my ram is generally between 20mb-80mb free which seems extremely low. I have no idea what could be causing this and not sure of a remedy. Would flashing factory images help this issue? I'm currently running an AOKP nightly after JB milestone 1

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## event121 (Jun 7, 2011)

Try just a factory reset.
Maybe give Lagfix Free from the play store a try?


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I stopped using aokp on 4.2.2. I ran into the same problems. If you are trying to have a great ram experience on 4.2.2, Rapedape Rom was great, but it is discontinued. I have found that fitsnugly cm 10.2 kangs are doing nicely on 4.3, but have limited functions compared to aokp.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bindy (Jul 16, 2011)

Any 4.2.x rom will give you this issue. 4.2 is awful for devices with less than 2gb of RAM. Go back to a 4.1.2 based ROM or jump to 4.3


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I agree that it was a problem on 4.2 for most roms, but some were better than others... Rapedape rom was one that worked well.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## netbuzz (Aug 5, 2012)

I jumped from AOKP 4.2.2 to CM 4.3, and all the lag is completely gone. I am also using Allow Purging of Assets under Memory Management in Settings - Performance.
It is no surprise that a ROM with a millions of options and features (like AOKP) will use more memory. However, I am eager to see what AOKP on Android 4.3 will look like.


----------



## rester555 (Jul 20, 2011)

I am looking forward to aokp as well. Maybe all of their modifications won't cause a memory issue this time.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## sake2mel (Jun 24, 2011)

Is it an option to set up a swap partition for extra RAM, or does that only work if you have removable storage as an option?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

How about 65mb extra RAM guaranteed? Look HERE.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> How about 65mb extra RAM guaranteed? Look HERE.


If we don't get an extra 65MB free RAM, what will you give us?


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

sfreemanoh said:


> If we don't get an extra 65MB free RAM, what will you give us?


I have nothing to give to you! lolol XD


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

dillanshives said:


> I have nothing to give to you! lolol XD


That's a pretty useless guarantee then...


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Your money back...?  lol



sfreemanoh said:


> That's a pretty useless guarantee then...


----------



## oreogato (Dec 21, 2011)

Erbeck.M said:


> Over the past few months I have noticed an immense slow down in my galaxy nexus' performance and I have seen that my ram is generally between 20mb-80mb free which seems extremely low. I have no idea what could be causing this and not sure of a remedy. Would flashing factory images help this issue? I'm currently running an AOKP nightly after JB milestone 1
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Aside from a ROM with a lower memory footprint the best way to increase free RAM is to uninstall or freeze apps that may be running. Greenify on the play store helps, it hibernates apps in the background freeing up some memory. You can also try a kernel with zram like imoseyon's lean kernel, it actively compresses a portion of the RAM leaving you with more apparent space to work with


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Free ram is idle ram. Low free ram isn't a bad thing. You're trying to think the phone is slowing down or it's another issue. I want to say I first heard this years ago from Yarly.


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

Everyone should be using Greenify! Check out my free ram.


----------

